# Shop opening.



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

Do you run your place like a normal shop, or is it web based only? I noticed that i'm only about half an hour away whilst at uni so would be just as easy for my to come and spend some money with you!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its more of a warehouse than a shop. 

That said your more than welcome to come down and pick up as long as you can wade through boxes and dont mind Kev the Warehouseman! 

See you soon. 

Johnny


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Im used to warehousemen, I had one that looked like a yeti before! Brilliant for scaring new people....!

I'll pop down in about a fortnight I should imagine, when i'm reunited with my car!


----------

